# How Much Would You Pay?



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

How much maximum would you pay for a chihuahua?


----------



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

I paid $500 for Sophie, that is relatively cheap, and she has CKC papers with champion bloodlines on her father's side. I've seen them cost as much as $2,500, but some of the people that charge that much tell you their dogs are teacups and minis, and that is all a lie. A chihuahua is a chihuahua. Some are smaller, based on their parent's sizes.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

The most I would pay for a new chi would probably be around 2000. But if i had to purchase tyson now i'd be willing to sell my BMW for him.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Nemo was £450 ( I was sold him cheaper due to his size and she wanted him to have a good home), Stitch was £800, Bambi is £750 all my boys are KC registered L/C chis with Champ pedigree's

I personally wouldn't pay anymore than £800 for a pup and definately expect to pay less than that for a pup with no KC papers sadly most of the people who arent breeders only want your money and the pups dont even have paperwork and yet they'll charge you over £1000 which is just rediculous.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I have paid up to $900.00. I would pay up to $1500.00 for the right one but i wouldn't take $150,000 for Jolie. As a matter of fact,,there is no amount you could pay me for my dogs.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I noticed an ad about an hour ago...£1,650 for a Chihuahua, i think thats discusting!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

I got Ruby for $750NZ ($500US) but her prices have since gone up to about $1000NZ ($650US).

Umm, I guess I'd pay $1200 max ($800US) if I was looking for another one.

But like others have been saying, Ruby is priceless now, we were just having that discussion last night! Mum was saying if she got told Ruby needed a $10000 operation (touch wood that wont happen) she would be like "yep, ok, here you are" without thinking twice. I would do the same, but I'd have to borrow the money off them, haha!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, I paid 225.00 US for Hershey, he is CKC registered, so I doubt I'd pay too much. But I'd certainly pay more if I fell in love with another chi and needed to. I just couldn't see myself paying more that 500.00 for one... probably.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

$850 would be my tops for a loncoat with a good pedegree and potential confirmation/breeding possibility.

however selling my babies...there is no price id ever take for either Vixie or Dodger


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Toby £50 papers not regd, Penny rescue £95,Sully £250 with papers and kc regd, Fynn £250 papers not regd, Rosie rescue free papers.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I suppose the most I would pay for the right chi would be 8oo pounds tops.
I would really like a show dog so I will have to pay then. :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i paied a thousand for chiwi and jumba was free but i woulda paid a thousand for him too if i had to..... if i was a breeder/shower i would pay big for the right show dog.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

800 pound in the uk.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i paid up to 1200 for my dogs and i would pay up to 1500 usd but like Jolie's mom said , no amount can buy them from me :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> I have paid up to $900.00. I would pay up to $1500.00 for the right one but i wouldn't take $150,000 for Jolie. As a matter of fact,,there is no amount you could pay me for my dogs.



I was offered 2ooo pounds the other week for Triny :shock:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

so is the uk the most expensive place to buy chi's??? cos Stitch was $1,405.18 and Bambi $1,317.35


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

must be ruby cost me £1000 and honey £850 and jacob i got soooo cheap at £500 and tyke was super duper wooper cheap at £50


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> How much maximum would you pay for a chihuahua?


Depends on how bad I wanted the Chi.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Some breeder just sent me beautiful pictures of her male chihuahua pups aged just 2weeks...but there not kc registered, and she said shes selling them for £650...

is that reasonable, even though there not kc?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

personally i think that is a good price


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

is it really? oh good...

and also, i just got another email from someone else saying that she has a 5week old smooth coat fawn male, hes got no papers, but mum and gran can be seen, and hes priced at £850

whats that price like?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

id pay it but that is just me personally i know a few people wouldnt but if i fell in love with one that bad i would sooo sooo pay it papers or no papers if its love at first sight its well worth it


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

If your not breeding or showing papers dont really matter as long as the price is reasonable


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I know....i am not bothered about the puppy having papers at all!
A pet is a pet....and thats all i want. I dont want to show it or anything.
So papers arent important.

But theres some people who offer papers with a less price then the people who do have papers


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah it just depends on the breeder but if you are not bothered and you find the right pup it doesnt matter


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

chihuahua-lady said:


> must be ruby cost me £1000 and honey £850 and jacob i got soooo cheap at £500 and tyke was super duper wooper cheap at £50


___________ Tyke and Toby cost the same a bargain £50


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

think we both had a huge stroke of luck with them two


----------



## chihuahua_lover_2006 (Oct 11, 2005)

*reply*

i know a lady that paid 2,200 for one because it had a pig tail


----------



## *Tanya* (Aug 29, 2005)

I paid $250 for Lillie

If i had a lot of money, i'd pay more. But since we're always strapped for cash...i couldn't go above $300.


----------



## *Tanya* (Aug 29, 2005)

Oops double post


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> id pay it but that is just me personally i know a few people wouldnt but if i fell in love with one that bad i would sooo sooo pay it papers or no papers if its love at first sight its well worth it


I feel just the same as Vicki , If I feel in love with the pup I would pay it  I've one dog with papers & one without ,it makes no difference to me at all , I just love my boys


----------



## tinycharlie (Aug 16, 2005)

It would really depend on my financial situation, but the most I would go is $1000-$1200 from really really good breeder though. None of those "teacup" for $2000 for me. But I should be embarrassed... we got Charlie from a local hobby breeder in the paper for pretty cheap.. >.< He turned out really sweet though!!


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

Well if I had the cash I'd probably pay upwards of $2000.00CDN for a blue merle which is what I would LOVE to have.
I paid $300CDN for Goliath...he was a rescue dog and came to me at 5 years old. I think that $700 is completely a reasonable price to start at though and I wouldn't think twice about buying a pup from a good breeder at that price.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Lexi cost me £650, without KC, but with pedigree papers which I think is a great price for a parti-coloured smooth coat female. Bargain! 
I wouldn't swap her for the world though


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I will always adopt rescues so the cost will be minimal (that's not why I do it though :wink: ). For a puppy I guess I'd pay up to $500.

Bill Gates himself doesn't have enough money to buy Lily.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I had planned on paying around $1000 for the chi that felt right for me...luckily Bella decided I would belong to her and she cost $850 but as others have said...there is not enough money in the world for me to sell her...as I told the lady that stopped me on the street a few weeks ago and offered to buy Bella ( as I could always get another one !!!! ) " Lady you could never afford to buy Bella " and she said..." you don't know that to be true, name a price " and I did...$1,000,000 ! LOL 

Little G...I have sent you a PM


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

nabi said:


> I had planned on paying around $1000 for the chi that felt right for me...luckily Bella decided I would belong to her and she cost $850 but as others have said...there is not enough money in the world for me to sell her...as I told the lady that stopped me on the street a few weeks ago and offered to buy Bella ( as I could always get another one !!!! ) " Lady you could never afford to buy Bella " and she said..." you don't know that to be true, name a price " and I did...$1,000,000 ! LOL
> 
> Little G...I have sent you a PM


someone stopped you in the street and offered to buy your dog!!!  

How rude !!!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Yes...I was waiting for my husband to come out of a store and as it was quite hot, I had gotten out of the car with Bella...a lady saw me and had her hubby drop her off by me and she struck up a converstion...and since she had health problems and could not travel far..she thought I would sell her Bella and go an get another chi from the breeder...can you imagine ! As if Bella was a used car or something at a tag sale ! Unbelievable...! Wayne could not believe it when I told him what had happened while he was in the store LOL


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thats so rude lol

I would never imagine doing that to someone or even someone doing that to me!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I paid $450 for Gizmo...and he was worth every penny...HOWEVER I would never pay more than $500 for a chi because here in FL they are very popular and realistically can get an AKC Chi for that price...

When I got Gizmo though I got offered a BEAUTIFUL Brindle short haired girl with Gizmo for $900...yea I know I could kick myself for not doing it...but money was tight back then...

sigh'

:wink:


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

I would pay up to $1000 dollars for a pup.


But for the chi I have now I would pay....(bring pinky finger to lip) ONE MILLION DOLLARS...MUAHAHAHAHA....MUAHAHAHAHA....MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

I got Turbo for $300. He is AKC registered and has a great personality. The breeder was selling him for $400, but they were willing to make a deal! Remember no price is fixed!!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

cowgal1976 said:


> I got Turbo for $300. He is AKC registered and has a great personality. The breeder was selling him for $400, but they were willing to make a deal! Remember no price is fixed!!!


awwwww hes beautiful!

Your so lucky lol, cos i still havent found my chi


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I guess if it was the perfect chi I was looking for I would pay up to $4000...but I would really wonder why they were charging that much. Of course, like everyone else has said...I wouldn't take a billion dollars for Diego!


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

The max I would pay is what I paid for Tyke $1,500 and must be AKC, good quality, smaller size, special personality, and harder to find color. Amber darling was $450. I don't like CKC and probably wouldn't have wanted to support her breeder (also breeds mix breeds) but Amber is worth a million dollars to me!(Amber was a surprise present to clarify any confusion!) No price could take either of my babies away from me now!!


----------



## BooMomma (Aug 23, 2005)

*Pricey Chis*

Much like my mom (Jolie's Mom) personality is what is so important to me - not what they look like or if they have papers or not. Even so, I have never paid for a chihuahua. I lucked into both of my babies. Keelie was a gift from my Nana and Chew was one of my mom's dog's (Kimmie) babies and I asked to keep him and she let me. I'm not sure how much I would pay for one. I guess it depended a lot on how my financial situation was and if I "clicked" with a certain pup. Maybe I will never have to buy one though, since Mom is going into the breeding business! 

Like all of you, no amount of money could buy either one of my darlings.


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

*how much would i pay??*

i think i would be willing to pay upto £800.00 for a really lovely female chi pup longhaired of course all of ur babies r very special and once it becomes a part of the family its £$PRICELESS$£
i think everyone will agree, 
keep on looking sandra you will find ur little hunny soon, and for the right price aswell
love
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:tweety:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

no more than $350


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

My Josie girl was $500 and she's CKC Registered. It was totally the best deal ever, though. She's given me so many priceless moments and her kisses alone are worth way more than what I paid for her!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I paid £800 for tyson and dont think i would go much more than that :wave:


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

I can't say how much I would pay. Josie's littermates were anywhere from $300-$400 and that's what I was intending on spending from the get go. But when I saw Josie, I knew that I needed her and price was no matter (that's why God let us have credit cards :wink: ).


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

Id pay $800 I got lucky with Fiona and only paid $250 for her but she was also the runt of the litter.. She is AKC and CKC registered.. If I found a dog i couldnt live with out I might pay more then 800  I agree thats why we have credit cards


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

yep indeed u would go to the ends of the earth to get them


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

I paid £900.00 pounds for millie and i had to go all the way to Scotland to get her it took me 14 hours to get there and back :roll: :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

millie said:


> I paid £900.00 pounds for millie and i had to go all the way to Scotland to get her it took me 14 hours to get there and back :roll: :lol:


oh my goodness


----------

